# SV NY strip



## xray (Jan 28, 2017)

I'll  be having dinner alone tonight so I thought I'd break out the SV and throw in a strip.












IMG_3600.JPG



__ xray
__ Jan 28, 2017






  The steak is in a bag seasoned with Montreal steak seasoning's and a pad of butter.












IMG_3601.JPG



__ xray
__ Jan 28, 2017






I have the water set at 135° and it will cook for one hour minimum up to a max of four hours. Then I will either sear in a hot pan or take a blowtorch to it. I haven't decided.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 28, 2017)

Watching. My t-bone needs to wait a few days. Too many leftovers.


----------



## b-one (Jan 28, 2017)

I would go with a pan,when's dinner?:drool


----------



## xray (Jan 28, 2017)

Well,  I have to say this steak turned out better than the T-bone from the other day. I ended up searing the steak  over butter in a hot pan and I must say that this was tastier than searing on the grill. 

 Here's some plated shots: 












IMG_3610.JPG



__ xray
__ Jan 28, 2017


















IMG_3611.JPG



__ xray
__ Jan 28, 2017





As you can see, I got a pretty good crust on this one.












IMG_3616.JPG



__ xray
__ Jan 28, 2017






 Thanks for looking.


----------



## xray (Jan 28, 2017)

b-one said:


> I would go with a pan,when's dinner?:drool



You're late! Lol.  I couldn't wait any longer !


----------



## b-one (Jan 29, 2017)

Looks great!:drool


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 29, 2017)

Woo Hoo!

That's a beauty!

Awesome looking steak!

Point!

Al


----------



## xray (Jan 30, 2017)

b-one said:


> Looks great!:drool



Thank you guys. I may need to use a CI pan on the grill. The house still smells. 




SmokinAl said:


> Woo Hoo!
> 
> That's a beauty!
> 
> ...


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 30, 2017)

Nice! Just right, I bet that baby was tender.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 30, 2017)

Nice looking steak.

Your getting the hang of SV it looks like.


----------



## xray (Feb 1, 2017)

redheelerdog said:


> Nice! Just right, I bet that baby was tender.



Thank you Red! It was very good, tender too.



c farmer said:


> Nice looking steak.
> 
> Your getting the hang of SV it looks like.



Thank you Adam! It's really an easy process. The results are repeatable since you're cooking to a precise temperature. Once you figure out what works, you'll be able to make that same dish over and over again.


----------



## bellaru (Feb 7, 2017)

Looks great
Nice job


----------

